# Mo-Di twins - who had elective c-section and who had natural birth?



## babybx2

I have been advised at my hospital that as I am having mo-di twins that the protocol there is to have an elective c-section due to certain risks during labour and delivery!

It seems that not all hospitals suggest the same and I wondered if any ladies who have had mo-di twins could let us know how it went for them.

I apparantly have no choice in the matter while others are allowed to have natural births whether they are induced or left to go into complete spontaneous labour.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## chetnaz

Hey hun where abouts in Essex are you? I'm also in Essex, had my boys in Queens Hosp in Romford. For me they said the total opposite. My consultant was insistent that as long as twin one was head down then there was no reason why I couldnt give birth naturally, seeing as though I've done it before. I had a brilliant consultant, who I trusted completely and I have to say the birth was actually easier than it was with my 4 year old! I would definately have another talk with your consultant about your choices - i really cannot believe that you have no choice in the matter. Maybe he/she doesnt feel comfortable delivering twins. If you dont feel that you are getting the support you need, ask to be refered to another consultant (i complained about my first consultant as she had a very negative attitude and was very grim when explaining ttts to me and why i'd be monitored regularly - i felt like she was stressing me out more rather than suppoting me so after a letter of complaint i got refered to a great consultant.

There is nothing sying you cannot give birth naturally to mo-di twins! In fact I had reservations and when I questioned my consultant, she said there was no evidence to suggest that a c-section is safer for the babies, but they recommend natural if possible as there are more risks to mother with a c-section. Hope that helps. Let me know how it goes. And if you need anything tht i can help you with, PM me. x


----------



## twinmummy06

im not sure what the policy differences are, but when i was transferred to a different hospital to have my twins delivered i asked if i could deliver them naturally. the doctors reaction was that they highly recommended i have a c-section as they didnt want to put my smaller twin (who hadnt grown at all in 2 weeks) under any sort of stress from a natural birth. but at my original hospital before my twins had been having any problems, i was told i could try to deliver them vaginally.

im not sure what happens over there, but if its a perfectly healthy mo/di pregnancy i dont see why they shouldnt at least let you try to deliver naturally in my opinion.


----------



## heyyady

I will be delivering my mono/di girls in May by elective c-section. My Dr. left it up to me, although she said she would opt for the section. We did some research on our own and decided it was the safest route to take. Mono/di twins are generally taken at 36 weeks, due to the number of complications that can arise in the last month. It is more traumatic on tiny ones to go though a vaginal birth. also, even if the first twin presents correctly for a vaginal birth, 50% of the time you end up having a section anyway because the second baby doesn't cooperate and/or is in severe distress. I don't want to do anything that is going to put them in distress!


----------

